# Anime.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Not sure where a thread of this sort belong - feel free to move it.

As for anime, I think it suffers from stereotypes just as classical music does. Most of the anime you see in the West could be called japanese cartoons (Pokemon, Naruto, Dragonball), but there is so much more to anime than that.

Most of anime is geared toward mature recipients. There are comedy, drama, suspense and many other types of anime. I would encourage you to watch some of each for you to decide whether you like it or not.

"5 cm per second" - a three act story about love (it's an OVA - an anime movie): http://www.veoh.com/search/videos/q/5+cm+per+second#watch=v982027CrDGXmKH (You will need to download the Veoh player to watch it.)

"Sword of the Stranger" - medieval/fantasy (OVA): http://www.veoh.com/search/videos/q/sword+of+the+stranger#watch=v17186947HYgKF2Tk (Recommend this for anyone interested in hearing film score based heavily on Japanese classical music.)

"Monster" - suspense; you might find it cheesy at first to later discover that it is one of the best anime you will ever see (it's a pretty long series): either this http://tv-links.cc/anime/Monster.htm or this http://www.veoh.com/search/videos/q/monster

"Elfen Lied" - psychological; be prepared for some nudity (although it isn't there for no reason at all): http://tv-links.cc/anime/Elfen-Lied.htm

"Death Note" - psychological: http://tv-links.cc/anime/Death-Note.htm

"Vexille" - philosophical/sci-fi/post-apocalyptical (OVA; many would give Ghost in the Shell as the sci-fi example, but somehow I did not like it that much): http://www.anilinkz.com/movies-and-ova/vexille-2077-nihon-sakoku/ (May look crude aesthetically, but that shouldn't be a problem.)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not anime lover. It just don't attract me. But I absolutely adore one particular anime - Cowboy Bebop. It was the first anime I've watched and... still the only one. Strange, isn't it? If I enjoyed it so much, why it didn't push me to explore another one? Dunno. Maybe it's because I'm not amused by it's animation, but by characters, plot ans specific atmosphere.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Aramis said:


> I'm not anime lover. It just don't attract me. But I absolutely adore one particular anime - Cowboy Bebop. It was the first anime I've watched and... still the only one. Strange, isn't it? If I enjoyed it so much, why it didn't push me to explore another one? Dunno. Maybe it's because I'm not amused by it's animation, but by characters, plot ans specific atmosphere.


Same here, mate. You should give these a try as they treat about very serious matters.

"5 cm per second" is about the Impossible Love (vide: Paulo Coehlo)

"Sword of the Stranger" is about friendship, regret, loyality and ambitions.

"Monster" is about staying true to one's beliefs.

"Elfen Lied" is about fear of the unknown, about xenophobia.

"Death Note" is about the concept of justice.

(Widze, ze tez jestes z Polski - dokladnie to jestem z Wroclawia.)


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm currently watching Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei. It's about an extremely pessimistic teacher with a class of weirdos, to put it simply. It's sometimes too random IMO and often I just don't get the gags, probably because they are based on japanese language and aspects of japanese society that are unknown to me. It's still refreshing change from the ridiculous cheesiness of your typical anime.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow I just realized my wife likes anime - "My Neighbor Totoro," being her one and only. She loves Disney movies and has a small collection, but about a year ago she managed to track that movie down and had us watch it together. I sat through it, and well...I'm more of a music/book guy to begin with. She's not into classical music at all, so we balance out.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, Miyazaki films are awesome. Spirited Away and Nausicaä especially.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dim7 said:


> Oh yeah, Miyazaki films are awesome. Spirited Away and Nausicaä especially.


Hmm, I don't know if she's seen those. Maybe a possible christmas present if I can track one down cheap enough to risk her not liking them. I'm looking at Amazon, and found another one she likes - "The Cat Returns."


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Those are kinda different though, so they might be a bit risky to buy. Though it might still work. Impossible to know...


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I think it would be apropos to point out that *Nodame Cantabile* is an excellent anime about classical music.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

nefigah said:


> I think it would be apropos to point out that *Nodame Cantabile* is an excellent anime about classical music.


Started watching it because of your recommendation.=]


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

I used to watch it quite a lot, not so much any more these days. I recommend everyone who watches anime this site: myanimelist.net make an account, and who knows, we could even make a Talkclassical group? 

Anyway, my favourite anime has to be Monster. The suspense is wonderful, it has a great story and a very intricate plot.

I'm currently (trying) to watch Shadow star narutaru, but I've only seen 1 episode, can't bring myself to watch the next.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

mueske said:


> Anyway, my favourite anime has to be Monster. The suspense is wonderful, it has a great story and a very intricate plot.


It's on the list of recommendations of my.=]

You should watch Sword of the Stranger - it's an OVA, so you won't have the dillema with the next episode.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> It's on the list of recommendations of my.=]
> 
> You should watch Sword of the Stranger - it's an OVA, so you won't have the dillema with the next episode.


Already watched it.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

mueske said:


> Already watched it.


And 5 cm per second?


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> And 5 cm per second?


I have watched everything you mentioned, except Vexille, and that one is already on my 'plan to watch list'.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice=]. I watched SotS for the second time yesterday.


----------

